# Bear proof bins



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Being as i am in westwood plateau, bears breaking into your garbage is an issue. I had my garbage can rigged up to be raccoon proof with a series of bungee restraints to a wall, but obviously it wasn't enough to keep a bear out. Last night a mother bear used our can to feed her cubs, and i definately dont want this happening, seen enough bears disposed of up here. Looking online at bear proof bins you can get from various municipalities, the prices are insane. $140-$200 depending on the model and location you buy them from. i was wondering if anyone knew a cheaper solution considering coquitlam isn't one of those decent municipalities that provide the bins on loan.

Being as i am a renter, i do not have garage access to store my can, nor am i allowed to build an enclosure for the garbage bin. I have two children so waste can get pretty smelly, and there is no way to limit the uneaten food by my two toddlers. We are able to fit a family of four in one bin alone even with daiper waste, so i think we're still on the low waste side for an urban family.

Right now at the moment my option is to throw out the diapers and non food waste to the can outside, and store the food waste inside. Until i can get my hands on a cheap odour reducing indoor garbage can for food waste (would love to know where to get these), im stuck disposing of the food waste in city bear proof bins that im technically not allowed to.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We live in North Van, bears are pretty frequent visitors here.

One cheap option if you don't have a sturdy bin is to freeze any food scraps. Just keep a bag inside a plastic tupperware container in the freezer and put any scraps in there. Put it out with the 'regular' garbage on garbage day. I'd also recommend washing out the can with bleach or vinegar every week to minimize odors.

You can contact Bear Aware Coquitlam as well - they track bear sightings and will have good advice. If enough people in your neighborhood are having issues, you may be able to lobby the city to supply bear proof bins.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Also, would your neighbours maybe get behind the idea of sharing the cost of one bear proof container for food scraps for multiple households? Two or three neighbours could easily use one bin if they're only putting food scraps in it, and using their own normal household garbage bins for non bear attractants. 

That would reduce the cost pretty significantly and also mean that the bear had 2-3 fewer households supplying free food. The bear bins are pretty big; I can definitely see them working for more than one family.


----------

